# Waltshaws' Whitstable



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Happened to be visiting Whitstable last weekend with friends and in the need of [decent] coffee!

Came upon Waltshaws' http://www.waltshaws.co.uk brilliantly run by two young ladies.Enthusiastic about good, locally sourced food...even the milk!.... and passionate about coffee. Also stock...and serve.... an amazing variety of bottled craft beers. Excellent coffee courtesy of Canterbury Micro Roastery http://www.microroastery.co uk.

I did have a quick search on here before setting off and found nothing, so, Whitstable is not a craft coffee desert!

Hope this helps anyone else around those parts!

Ian


----------



## Coastal coffee (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Ian I live in whitstable and your absolutely right about Walthshaws .

The highlight for me is the salt beef sandwiches absolutely amazing anyone visiting should really try .

One other tip for craft coffee is lugibean coffee van weekday mornings 6 til 9.30 outside railway station .owned by Daniel who is a really nice guy and happens to be my Neighbour .

Hope you enjoyed your visit I think this time of year is a great time to see whitstable before the mad crowds come back for the summer


----------

